# what specie



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

i had done many research and i am still not sure of what the correct identification this mantella is. The horseshoe ring on the throat say that it's a Mantella madagascariensis but the orange coloration on the leg goes up only half way making me think its a Mantella baroni (Mantella madagascariensis goes up to the thigh). The websight said that for a mantella Baroni, the throat is either solid black or a single dot is located on the throat. I think this mantella is a combination between the two. let me know what you think.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Painted Manatella. I had a pair awhile back that looked just like them. Colors can be a little different of course but you get the point. 

http://www.petsource.org/Reptile/Breeds/Painted-Mantella.aspx

Looks like I didn't post fast enough, someone beat me to it. I had to edit the this post. lol


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Correctly Identifying Mantella baroni and Mantella madagascariensis

It looks like a madagascareinsis to me, the baroni usually have only one dot on their chin, where the mads have a necklace of blue flecks.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Mantella madagascariensis or possibly a mix of the 2 but i would say by the amount of spotting on the belly and the broken black pattern on the back legs rather than solid i would say madagascariensis.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

This is really a great example, because this frog shows a pattern somewhere between the two species. Without knowing where it was collected it's hard to say, but I think it looks much more like M. baroni because

1) the orange on the limbs doesn't go through the thighs, this is very clear
2) the rostral strpe doesn't connect to the flank blotch
3) there is a lot of blue on the ventral side, and the pattern is very clean, nice round dots, 
rather than the messy blotches you see on madagascariensis most often

If it's a male you will know once you hear a call. M. baroni has a sharper, metalic (often single) note, while madagascariensis sounds a lot more like pulchra or aurantiaca, with a more cricket-like call, usually two notes strung together into a click. If you would like recordings of the two please email me,

also check for gold in the iris, baroni will have a solid dark eye without a gold line


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I will check the iris out and let you know if there's any gold coloring in the iris


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Devin Edmonds said:


> This is really a great example, because this frog shows a pattern somewhere between the two species. Without knowing where it was collected it's hard to say, but I think it looks much more like M. baroni because
> 
> 1) the orange on the limbs doesn't go through the thighs, this is very clear
> 2) the rostral strpe doesn't connect to the flank blotch
> ...


Hey Devin,

You can send me madagascariensis calls anytime!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

does the frog have flashmarks? Baroni do not have flashmarks. I agree, it looks baroni because madagascariensis have messy blue blotches all over and tend to have less orange legs.


----------

